# power steering pulley installation?



## ucaddoc (Aug 8, 2014)

I am trying to install a pulley on my saginaw power steering pump. There are no internal female threads on the shaft so the usual pulley installer wont work. It is an interference fit with a key way and wont just slip on and i cannot get on enough to start the nut. Any suggestions?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Tap it on with a socket until you can get a piece of it with the nut then run it on home.


----------



## ucaddoc (Aug 8, 2014)

*1965 gto a/c power steering bracket rubbing?*









I installed the a/c power steering pulley on my 65 gto and its rubbing on bolts? This is the 2 belt system for the 65. Any suggestions?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ucaddoc said:


> View attachment 81114
> 
> 
> I installed the a/c power steering pulley on my 65 gto and its rubbing on bolts? This is the 2 belt system for the 65. Any suggestions?


You want to contact *Pinion Head* as he can probably identify your problem right away and tell you what is wrong and how to fix. He has all kinds of pulleys/brackets and it may be you need something different other than what you now have. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Hard to tell from this pic. Need more bigger detailed picture to nail down what is going on. Initial thought is you have the wrong PS pulley. What is part number inscribed on the PS pulley?


----------

